# Who's going to be using a crossbow this year ?



## bones44

Due to my back surgery looks like I'm still goin to be using mine this year. How many of you guys out there use them ?


----------



## On a call

Me, myself, and I...we all three use em and so do the kids.

Wack em and stack em


----------



## bones44

I have a Parker Enforcer and love it. Very accurate and fun to shoot out to about 35 yards. I think it would be a great tool for the youngsters in Michigan who still can't pull a bow back yet for getting out and hunting. I'm glad Michigan opened up about them so I didn't have to jump through hoops to use one.


----------



## On a call

I have been using one in Ohio for lets see...umm...20 years or so.

Started out with a Horton hunter 150 pounder. Did well with it. Then came allong the kids and I purchased a 175 pounder both my daughter and son have shot deer with them. I like them ! I switched to shooting two bladed rage they are great ! Before that I was shooting two bladed tremmors and each of us got a deer and not one ran over 40 yards. But they stopped making them







. Before those I was shooting 85 grain Thunder heads. I loved them but they would once in awhile plane out. Missed a few deer because of that. The retractables stopped all that they fly just like target points and hit like a hot knife on warm butter.

I love to just shoot it...it is accurate I can shoot quarters at 35 yards all day long.

They do make it more easy for the kids who can not pull a bow.

Good luck Tom.


----------



## youngdon

To use one here, in bow season, you have to show a disability(really just a note from your Dr. otherwise you have to hunt in the rifle hunts.


----------



## bison66

excalibur vortex 200 lb draw started using when PA allowed anyone could i love it accuracy is great out to 50yds (on target) i dont take shots on game passed 30yds


----------



## On a call

200 pounder wow..I think that is our limit. Tell me, can you pull that back and set it while in a tree stand ? I can do my 175...but a 200...hmm ????


----------



## bones44

I've shot a couple of Excalibur's and all I can say is wow !! Nice bows. Just couldn't afford one at the time.


----------



## bison66

it is not easy to pull back in stand i managed (barely) but i dont make a habit of it 200 was our limit too until last year when the pgc made it unlimited draw weight


----------



## On a call

Unlimited !! wow...I have seen a 275 pound cross bow. For get the make but that would be a beast !


----------



## bison66

highest ive seen is 225 also an excalibur


----------



## On a call

I stopped by the nieghbors to check out the bow he purchased. I thought it was 275, however it was 225 a Horton.

Either way...what a beast for sure. Throwing bolts at 350 fps. I am happy with my 175 compound cross bow I can cock in up against my stomach but it took a lot of shooting with my 150 to be able to develope that. I might be able to do a 200 it would interesting to see if I could.

I use a three green dot scope. I like it but the battery life when left on is a problem.


----------



## bison66

i use what they call a rope cocker and i prefer the crooshair model (non illuminated) scopes and i went with the excalibur because i wanted a recurve as opposed to cams if i break my string in field i can fix with the spare i carry in my pack


----------



## On a call

My Horton 150 pounder I purchased 20 some years ago I have only changed the string a couple time and it uses cams. But I do have to say...what if it did break and I was on a trip. I do not know...it is easy enough to change strings but if broken ?

I used to use the cross hairs and liked them...but changed to the lighted for quicker sighting and low light conditions. I shoot with both eyes open and as long as I can see I can shoot.

Ended up tapeing extra batteries to the limbs so I have spares...with me.


----------



## bison66

i had originally planned on a horton but got sold on the less things to go wrong deal. But thats why they make chocolate AND vanilla ice icream so everyone can have what they want


----------



## On a call

I agree and I like both. The main reason I ended up with a cam type bow was because when I purchased my bow the only fast, strong, and quality ones were in my oppinion were Horton. Things have change and for the better. Most have used the design of horton rail system. Bottom line..there are lots of choices. I love shooting mine and have taken a few animals. I would love to take a moose but not sure if that will happen.


----------



## bones44

I'm only shooting a 150 lb. draw as I needed to be able to crank it back without killing myself. 225 at the time was way out of my territory of strength after surgery. Everything I do now is used by the force of my arms and not my back.


----------



## On a call

There is nothing wrong with a 150 pound bow. I shot mine for a long time and still do when one of the children are using the new one. I found having it tuned and cocking it the same way each time is the secret to being accurate, and being accurate is the name of the game. That and knowing your distance.

Most people that I know who say crossbows are junk, when I start talking to them they either never took the time to set it up and sight it in ( which requires more than just a bale of straw ) or they might have and while hunting did not take the time to know thier distance. Cross bows are still a bow and your bolt ( arrow ) fades away just like anything. They are not rifles.


----------



## bones44

Exactly !! That's why it's so important to practice. Mine has a good feel til about 35 yards and starts to drop off. Nothing worse than not finding a wounded animal.


----------



## youngdon

On a call said:


> They are not rifles.


These same people think their rifles shoot like lasers too !


----------



## On a call

Well put Don !

I agree totally. Factoring in droppage is part of the plan and in my book fun. Yes sir fun.

thanks Don.


----------

